# Aura Semi vs Advance Semi



## Palnews26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hello all,
I've been using Aura semi for a long time now on trim with good results.
I have heard good things about Advance but haven't tried it yet.
Most of our work is done by brush.
I'd appreciate any comments, tips, likes ,dislikes or opinions on the difference between the two. 

Thanks in advance
Scott


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Palnews26 said:


> Hello all,
> I've been using Aura semi for a long time now on trim with good results.
> I have heard good things about Advance but haven't tried it yet.
> Most of our work is done by brush.
> ...


I've used a lot of Advance in res re-paints and love it. Just have to think of it as pure oil-base and not a hybrid when you`re using it to avoid sags and such.:thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

The two paints couldn't be more different. Advance is more like a true oil as mentioned. Work time is more than quadrupled vs aura.


----------



## Steve Burnett (May 28, 2012)

Only go Advanced if your brushing over oil. It's a great alternative if you are using oil and or going over oil. It's great that's it water clean up and low fumes, and no thinner, but my guys say you have to almost dry brush it on or is will sag on you. 

We use a lot of Advanced, but only when we need oil. Otherwise stick with the Aura or Regal. Cheers!


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Steve- you feel confident enough about Advance's adhesion to go straight over oil ( varnish, with sand..)?? No bond primer?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The sagging is one reason I would say it does not apply like oil, I can load oil up heavy and not have sags unlike advance.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

DeanV said:


> The sagging is one reason I would say it does not apply like oil, I can load oil up heavy and not have sags unlike advance.


 I agree Dean. The Advance brushes out pretty nice. You do have to apply sparingly though, if you load it up and turn your back on it...it will sag and run like crazy.


----------



## plainpainter (Nov 6, 2007)

I thought they fixed the sagging issues with Advance? I haven't used it in over a year, it sagged then.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

BrushJockey said:


> Steve- you feel confident enough about Advance's adhesion to go straight over oil ( varnish, with sand..)?? No bond primer?


 
I am, works well- even have done an adhesion tape test with it over an 8 year old oil trim job. Scuff sand..always. 

Advance over Aura as well, no issues. I called BM and asked them as well. Advance over WB, let cure (i didn't have time), Advance over cured Advance (14 days) need tooth (scuff), under cure time the coating will bond to itself. 

Over varnish.... have not tried but would have a super easy time selling a prime coat!


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

How does advance lay out when sprayed with an airless with a FF tip? Should it be applied with 2 light coats or can the first be light and the 2nd be heavy without sagging. I have some cabinet doors that I will be using Advance on and I have never used it before so any tips about spraying it would be appreciated?


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

Lambrecht said:


> How does advance lay out when sprayed with an airless with a FF tip? Should it be applied with 2 light coats or can the first be light and the 2nd be heavy without sagging. I have some cabinet doors that I will be using Advance on and I have never used it before so any tips about spraying it would be appreciated?



I misted the first coat, let it start to set up a little than ran a light coat over that. Same process for the final coat. Avoid spraying it too heavy because it takes forever to cure enough to be sanded. 

Then again, I was shooting high gloss and I think that takes a little longer to cure than a lesser sheen. It was also a very dark red (BM dinner party), so maybe I'm not providing the best example. To answer your question, it leveled great.


----------



## Steve Burnett (May 28, 2012)

ROOMINADAY said:


> I am, works well- even have done an adhesion tape test with it over an 8 year old oil trim job. Scuff sand..always.
> 
> Advance over Aura as well, no issues. I called BM and asked them as well. Advance over WB, let cure (i didn't have time), Advance over cured Advance (14 days) need tooth (scuff), under cure time the coating will bond to itself.
> 
> Over varnish.... have not tried but would have a super easy time selling a prime coat!


Brush jockey,

Yes and I completely agree with ROOMINADAY. 

In fact, we have a crew painting out a Resturant kitchen today using Advanced over 3 year old Impervo.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Steve Burnett said:


> In fact, we have a crew painting out a Resturant kitchen today using Advanced over 3 year old Impervo.



I've completely dropped Satin Impervo as of last week. I'm only stocking Advance from now on.

Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

OK-- Still use a bonder over prepped varnish though. 
One think I like about Aura is I can go from raw to finished in a day. Do you guys feel ok about doing prime-aura-advance to accomplish the same using the advance only on top?


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

I have had some adhesion issues with Advance. More due to its longer dry times then to poor prep. If I need something put back into service quickly use Aura. If there is time for Advance to dry and cure, then the Advance results can be extraordinary. Aura will not yellow. Advance may.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I have an old 6 panel door in my basement that I painted a year and a half ago- one panel Aura, one WB Impervo, one Advance- all satin , all White Dove.
There is virtually no difference in sheen, color or yellowing. 
Doesnt say anything about handling, or scrub, etc but I think that is very interesting.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

NCPaint1 said:


> I've completely dropped Satin Impervo as of last week. I'm only stocking Advance from now on.
> 
> Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


What was your price on Impervo? Last time I needed a gallon they wanted $80 and Advance was on special @ $45


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

CliffK said:


> I agree Dean. The Advance brushes out pretty nice. You do have to apply sparingly though, if you load it up and turn your back on it...it will sag and run like crazy.


I find doing a wet over wet brushed coat works to minimize sags or runs. Still have to come back and check your work to make sure there aren't any.


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Just brushed and sprayed some aura on some crown . Nice stuff !! I have used advance more though the spray finish is unbeatable . The aura was easier to use . Drys really quick ...


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> What was your price on Impervo? Last time I needed a gallon they wanted $80 and Advance was on special @ $45


Impervo was about $60 and Advance the same.

Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

BrushJockey said:


> OK-- Still use a bonder over prepped varnish though.
> One think I like about Aura is I can go from raw to finished in a day. Do you guys feel ok about doing prime-aura-advance to accomplish the same using the advance only on top?


I asked BM ant they wanted to see Aura cure 1st. We did some shelf bottoms prime, aura, advance same day....no issues, seemed to work but was too chicken to try it on shelf and cabinet. It did not block and passed a scratch test a few days later. Is it a solution....probably not.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

BrushJockey said:


> OK-- Still use a bonder over prepped varnish though.
> One think I like about Aura is I can go from raw to finished in a day. Do you guys feel ok about doing prime-aura-advance to accomplish the same using the advance only on top?


I asked BM ant they wanted to see Aura cure 1st. We did some shelf bottoms prime, aura, advance same day....no issues, seemed to work but was too chicken to try it on shelf and cabinet. It did not block and passed a scratch test a few days later. Is it a solution....probably not.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

So if you did 2 coats of Aura in a day, would it be the same issue? Waiting for the first coat to cure? BTW- "Cure" can be 3 weeks..
Aura is a 1 hr repaint. Says right on the can. 
"Information" is sometimes made up to cover one's butt.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have not found a BM paint that does not take a full week to gain its full adhesion to a surface like oil trim enamel. This includes Aura, Advance, AquaGlo, WB Impervo. Behr PP Ultra is the same way. Graham Ceramic Satin is stuck within 24 hours if that is an important need.

Please note this is not necessarily an in endorsement of skipping primer over oil, just a note on how quickly it takes for adhesion to develop over oil in shop samples.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

BrushJockey said:


> OK-- Do you guys feel ok about doing prime-aura-advance to accomplish the same using the advance only on top?


 Friday I did Regal Egg then Advance semi-gloss on pre-primed doors-white dove. Came out excellent. I wouldn't go to the expense of the Aura if you weren't going to end up seeing or touching it. The Regal works great and it's ready to re-coat almost as fast. If they had been raw I probably would have started with the Bin- then Regal Egg & Advance top coat(sanding after the Bin)-easily all in one day.

I have also found the Advance dries A LOT faster than they would have you believe with the 16 hour re-coat time listed. I admit I have re-run a piece here and there for coverage reasons once it has set up( couple hours maybe) and I have never seen any adverse effects-yet. Never experienced any solvent trap type problems that you might doing the same thing with a true oil.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I *think* the concern is greatly lengthening the final cure time of Advance if you push the recoat. Which defeats half the advantage of Advance if it is to be a WB alkyd to replace a sovlent alkyd IMHO. It does brush and level nicely. I have done a little with the high gloss advance and thought I could put that on heavier the satin, but would need to test some more to tell since the gloss was in black only.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

CliffK said:


> Friday I did Regal Egg then Advance semi-gloss on pre-primed doors-white dove. Came out excellent. I wouldn't go to the expense of the Aura if you weren't going to end up seeing or touching it. The Regal works great and it's ready to re-coat almost as fast. If they had been raw I probably would have started with the Bin- then Regal Egg & Advance top coat(sanding after the Bin)-easily all in one day.
> 
> I have also found the Advance dries A LOT faster than they would have you believe with the 16 hour re-coat time listed. I admit I have re-run a piece here and there for coverage reasons once it has set up( couple hours maybe) and I have never seen any adverse effects-yet. Never experienced any solvent trap type problems that you might doing the same thing with a true oil.


Advance dries fasy but if you rush the recoat lets say brushing flat panel in critical light, you can wind up with some flashing.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Advance dries fasy but if you rush the recoat lets say brushing flat panel in critical light, you can wind up with some flashing.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


 Agreed....


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

BrushJockey said:


> So if you did 2 coats of Aura in a day, would it be the same issue? Waiting for the first coat to cure? BTW- "Cure" can be 3 weeks..
> Aura is a 1 hr repaint. Says right on the can.
> "Information" is sometimes made up to cover one's butt.


The concern was bond of the Advance over Aura. This was the tech line I called...I don't think they had an answer that it was tested the way push the envelope. Uncured the same coating will chemically bond to itself as I understood them. I think they want full oxidization and coalesence take place before we frig with them¡

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

So... come back in 3 weeks! You do it. I don't have time.

Actually, I'm trying to find a good reason to use advance over Aura, and so far along with this, I cant find one...


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

BrushJockey said:


> So... come back in 3 weeks! You do it. I don't have time.
> 
> Actually, I'm trying to find a good reason to use advance over Aura, and so far along with this, I cant find one...


 The only reason I would use Advance over Aura or any waterborne is a little more "brushability" and open time when painting something like a smooth 6 panel or a steel door. I can get them to look a little better with the Advance when necessary. For me, it's a small niche, but a handy tool in the arsenal.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

For sure Advance brushes out nicer than Aura. I have recoated Advance many times within a couple hours brushing and never had an issue and looked great. I have not sprayed it so I can't comment on tack coats, wet on wet etc. I have had minimal issues as far as sags when brushing it. Not really a concern IMO.

I think using regal or aura first and then top coating with Advance is a waste of time and complicates things, no offense to those who have tried it. I say why not just recoat it when dry,which is usually a couple hours. 

Good call on using the Advance in the restaurant Steve, I re-did some work where another contractor used Aura in a pizza / pasta restaurant and it didn't hold up so well with all the greasy hands etc. so far the Advance seems to be a better solution.


----------



## Palnews26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.
We have been painting a lot of big trim lately.
Aura still dries just a little too fast.
I'm looking to get back to the super smooth days of oil.
Sounds like it may be what we are looking for.
Thanks again


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Palnews26 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> We have been painting a lot of big trim lately.
> Aura still dries just a little too fast.
> I'm looking to get back to the super smooth days of oil.
> ...


Its a great product. After using it a bit more I'm liking it better than Satin Impervo. Levels better and dries faster.

Sent from my Android, which is still better than the iPhone 6


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

Advanced great over oil. I don't have comments about adhesion over oil on this article from 8 months ago but I will update
http://www.shearerpainting.com/blog...oore-paint-vs-proclassic-by-sherwin-williams/


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Great to see you posting again John! That cabinet job thread was an amazing house. Nice job!


----------



## more_prep (Dec 7, 2009)

I find Advance taking up to six months to harden up in semigloss and gloss darker colors. Off-whites seem to cure faster. Love the eventual alkyd hard finish...

Aura is no trim paint...stays rubbery, very short open time, ropes, does not cure hard. Ok on walls, but just about any trim enamel far outperforms it on trim. Not to mention the Aura marketing claims -"Quite simply the (fill in here) paint we've ever made." I've had a range of problems with it on trim repaints. Like it for walls, though.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

^ I pretty much agree, I would grab at least a dozen other trim paints before aura.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> ^ I pretty much agree, I would grab at least a dozen other trim paints before aura.


+2
agree


----------



## Palnews26 (Jun 6, 2012)

straight_lines said:


> ^ I pretty much agree, I would grab at least a dozen other trim paints before aura.


Like what?
How about Muralo Ultra.
Anyone use this on a regular basis?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Excellent choice.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Or 314.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Palnews26 said:


> Like what?
> How about Muralo Ultra.
> Anyone use this on a regular basis?


Yes, and its my favorite trim paint. Its awesome to apply, it looks great, and its hard as nails.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Or 314.


Do you mean typically 314 for spray work mainly? Of also brush and roll?


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

I think he is referring to Waterborne Satin Impervo..314 08..or something like that is on the front of the can.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah I got that 314 meant latex satin impervo. I was just curious if he liked it typically for spray work, or used it in brush work as well. I have been amazed at Advance for brush work, but haven't sprayed it yet. Am a little nervous based on the reviews others have given. Some good , but many have had trouble with sags etc.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

See tack coats


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Damon I have been using advance for a little over a year now on most of my jobs. We used 314 pretty much exclusively before that, and brushing it can be a pain. It needs some slickening. 



Csheils said:


> See tack coats


Yea its the only way to get any coverage with advance when spraying.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

*Spraying Advanced*

We have been brushing and spraying ADVANCED for about a year. We are starting a large residence (10k square ft. 1915 home) where we will spray Advanced only; a year ago I would not have been as comfortable with this strategy. I am observing a project guideline for water base finishes.

Advanced does not build like oil enamel or even water base satin impervo; however even a very thin coat levels out. Tack coating is successful with practice: essentially a 20-30 minutes rest after thin coat then build a normal coat. Next day final coat.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

After trying Aura, Advance, Muralo Ultra, Pro Classic Acrylic, and Pro Classic Acrylic Alkyd, I've settled on the PC hybrid. The Aura is too rubbery, The Advance and Muralo both run a little to easily for my liking, and the Pro Classic Acrylic doesn't level out enough. The PC hybrid is my go-to for trim now.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

mpminter said:


> After trying Aura, Advance, Muralo Ultra, Pro Classic Acrylic, and Pro Classic Acrylic Alkyd, I've settled on the PC hybrid. The Aura is too rubbery, The Advance and Muralo both run a little to easily for my liking, and the Pro Classic Acrylic doesn't level out enough. The PC hybrid is my go-to for trim now.



I don't like WHITE WB alkyd paints because they yellow. i know my customers will be disappointed a few years down the road. any color other than white is ok.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Xmark said:


> I don't like WHITE WB alkyd paints because they yellow. i know my customers will be disappointed a few years down the road. any color other than white is ok.


I am with you on this. Until I know a "white" white in Advance/Pro-classic hybrid won't yellow in 2-4 years, I'll stick with Muralo. Any other than this bright white, I would be down with either Advance or PCH.


----------



## leftcoastpainter (Sep 13, 2011)

I've worked with quite a bit of Advanced and Aura the last couple of years. 

Advanced works well over old oil base and stretches out better with a better working/open time. Can be recoated in 4 hours in my opinion. Disadvantages to me are it doesn't build like oil and needs to be babysat. Two coats minimum.

Aura has the adhesion of a typical latex paint. It has too short of an open time and will rope, sag, or flash if you're not staying within your small window. It does have good coverage and touches up well imo. One to two coat finishes.

I feel Regel Select is a far superior and much more cost efficient paint to use than Aura. It's a high build paint with the same colorant/base system and costs much less. It stays open longer and brushes/rolls better, self primes over spackle/wood patch, and touches up good. One to two coat finishes.


----------

